# Issue with mining FLUX



## ShiBDiB (Dec 20, 2021)

Using gminer or miniz my 3060ti doesn't want to kick out of the idle clock most of the time. Temps are fine, fans are barely spinning, but it sits at the idle clocks and 100% GPU usage.

My first thought was temp throttling but when it's on the idle clock it's sitting in the 40's and the fans are silent, and when it runs at the correct clocks it's in the high 60's.

Card works fine for gaming, so I think sometimes the miners just aren't being detected as something that needs the card to get out of idle? Didn't have these issues in windows 10, but recently did a fresh install to windows 11.


----------

